# Destin Campgrounds....Not ALL gone...



## imdilley (Jan 4, 2004)

While it is true that campgrounds are getting scarce in the Destin Area....Topsail Hill RV park has limited stays to one month now, Crystal Beach Campground (on the Gulf) has closed and The Destin R.V. Resort is closed as of the end of April, 2004.    HOWEVER...There ARE still a few wonderful places left. The RESORT RV PARK is a pristine RV Owners Park that I live in, 2 blocks north of the beach. I have 2 lots to rent...See the yellow ad on this page http://www.rvproperty.com/longterm_rentals_2.htm. Give me a call or e-mail me for details and photos of this beautiful community!!


----------



## randallman57 (Feb 10, 2004)

Destin Campgrounds....Not ALL gone...

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY ALL THOSE CAMPGROUNDS IN AND AROUND DESTIN, FL. ARE CLOSING. WE HAVE WANTED TO GO THERE AND THE BROCHURES MAKE IT LOOK VERY INVITING.  WE ARE STAYING IN ELITE RESORTS CG IN SALT SPRINGS FL. WHAT ABOUT MEXICO BEACH.  IF ANYONE HAS STAYED THERE PLEASE WRITE WE WILL BE MOVING TO THAT AREA IN MARCH.  THANKS  RANDALLMAN57


----------



## imdilley (Feb 10, 2004)

Destin Campgrounds....Not ALL gone...

Destin campgrounds are disappearing, basically, because money talks.  They paid 7 MILLION dollars for the last one.  Seven MILLION dollars for a patch of sand by the beach...

However, RESORT RV Park is still standing because it is an OWNERS community.  If you would like me to send you pictures of it, I'd be glad to.  I rent my lots by the week, the month, and by the year.


----------



## randallman57 (Feb 11, 2004)

Destin Campgrounds....Not ALL gone...

Yes, we would like more information about rental lots in Destin. Also what is the weather like in Feb/Mar  We live in northern N. Carolina and we still run a business,it is a day away from home for me to come back once a month and therefore stay 'out' longer. We like the Gulf beaches and not too much traffic.  Thanks for your reply.  Randallman57


----------

